# Really angry!



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I was in a pet shop this morning when a pregnant woman came in and asked the assistant if she could put a note up on the notice board because she needs to rehome her dog before her baby is born!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> I was in a pet shop this morning when a pregnant woman came in and asked the assistant if she could put a note up on the notice board because she needs to rehome her dog before her baby is born!


That is very sad but i can understand it in some cases as we dont know the temprement of the dog.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

And what's so irresponsible about that?

In some cases, a young couple, or single mother has neither the time or money to raise a family, and look after a dog.
Pregnancy can be by accident and not planned. I hope you aren't saying that a dog should come before a baby?

It's defiantly not the way I would do it, but you shouldn't judge so quickly. You don't know the in's and outs.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Lets just hope the kid doesn't come out with a dodgy temperment then!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> I was in a pet shop this morning when a pregnant woman came in and asked the assistant if she could put a note up on the notice board because she needs to rehome her dog before her baby is born!


I can see you being upset BUT we don't know the circumstances do we? We must not pre judge or critique unless we know the full details.


----------



## bullcrazed (Feb 9, 2009)

thats true if its a type of dog that could endanger your baby its not fair on the dog or baby. when my dad died he left me a spoilt yorkshire terrier and i rehomed him before my baby was born cause he was snappy and didnt like children. he was rehomed to a elderly couple with no children. he was happier and he was over 5 yrs old. it was fairer on him


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

She said the dog has a fantastic temprement and is only 14 months old, but she does not want a dog near her baby as dogs are too dangerous to have around babies. Needless to say I told her how stupid she is!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> She said the dog has a fantastic temprement and is only 14 months old, but she does not want a dog near her baby as dogs are too dangerous to have around babies. Needless to say I told her how stupid she is!


well im sorry i agree with her at the end of the day its her baby and if she dosent want to take the chance then its her choice, far rather she rehomed the dog via an add then let it out in a street.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> She said the dog has a fantastic temprement and is only 14 months old, but she does not want a dog near her baby as dogs are too dangerous to have around babies. Needless to say I told her how stupid she is!


I agree some people over react and listen whole heartedly to what the media tell them.

But isn't prevention better than cure?

As long as she finds a decent home for her dog, I really don't see what the problem is. And you calling her stupid is just pure slander.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a very long chat with this woman, so I know all the details.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Calling the lady stupid is hardly constructive is it?

I can understand you being upset and feeling sorry for the dog. BUT surely a better way of going about it is perhaps offering some sensible advise.

You was very rude and unsupporting towards a pregnant lady. Shame on you.


----------



## bullcrazed (Feb 9, 2009)

that is stupid cause i think a baby and a dog that has a good temperment growing up together is a lovely thing. as long as the baby and dog are not left alone together to avoid accidents. you do get mums to be out there who dont want dirty dogs round babies. i have a chinese crested who has grown up with my 4 yr old, 7 month old and will the one on the way. she is no danger to my children and i wouldn think of rehoming her


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> I had a very long chat with this woman, so I know all the details.


Maybe you should adopt the dog then?


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you bullcrazed, I was beginning to think everyone was ganging up on me, the woman already has a child that was born around the time she got the dog, and she said there was never any problems. Missg if I could adopt every dog I would.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, how you can gang up on someone from behind computers, I'm not entirely sure, but that's not what is happening, I can assure you.

The lady in question obviously watches a lot of TV and believes everything she hears and reads. 

But regardless, this situation really does not make me angry. I see a lady, OK one who is over reacting, but she is trying to do the best she can.

Poaching, Intensive Farming, Bear Baiting, Whaling and Bad Zoo's make me angry.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

my hubs would say he hates different breeds... he hated GSD's until I took him to my friend who has 3 and he saw what amazing dogs they are, he learned not to believe all he heard about dogs and their apparent behaviour traits.

It's every persons right to do what they feel is best for their children however when I got my dogs I got them for life.....


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> It's every persons right to do what they feel is best for their children however when I got my dogs I got them for life.....


Well said MissieSunnie.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Well said MissieSunnie.


and I'm usually the one causing the contraversial stuff!!! xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I can see both points of view. Firstly, she was being responsible by trying to rehome her dog, however, 'a dog is for life', should be exactly that and more consideration given. 

I do think that people are far too quick to bring a dog into their life, with little thought to cost or changes in family circumstances . They are not ornaments, but are living, breathing beings, who deserve a home for life.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wasn't trying to be controversial, thiught I was just being a decent human being by highlighting irresponsible people buying dogs then giving them away. People who think this is ok astound me, every friend I have spoken to about it today has agreed with me.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> Wasn't trying to be controversial, thiught I was just being a decent human being by highlighting irresponsible people buying dogs then giving them away. People who think this is ok astound me, every friend I have spoken to about it today has agreed with me.


why do people astound you? just for having a different opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

MissG said:


> And what's so irresponsible about that?
> 
> In some cases, a young couple, or single mother has neither the time or money to raise a family, and look after a dog.
> Pregnancy can be by accident and not planned. I hope you aren't saying that a dog should come before a baby?
> ...


Quite a lot in my opinion!  But then obviously my opinion differs to yours so we'd best leave it at that shall we!
DT


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks double trouble, good to see I wasn't the only one appalled by the owners lack of sense.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> my hubs would say he hates different breeds... he hated GSD's until I took him to my friend who has 3 and he saw what amazing dogs they are, he learned not to believe all he heard about dogs and their apparent behaviour traits.
> 
> It's every persons right to do what they feel is best for their children however when I got my dogs I got them for life.....


I completley agree.
When we got Cody we talked about children, we are a young couple and they are bound to come but I wouldn't 'turf' Cody out. I have made a commitment to keep him here, this is his home...
My brother and his staffie Macey have fought of many a girlfriend, he says if they cant accept his dog then they cant accept him - i salute that, a true owner!!
Althou i DO appreciate that people are entitled to do what THEY want and that every circumstance is different....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I completley agree.
> When we got Cody we talked about children, we are a young couple and they are bound to come but I wouldn't 'turf' Cody out. I have made a commitment to keep him here, this is his home...
> My brother and his staffie Macey have fought of many a girlfriend, he says if they cant accept his dog then they cant accept him - i salute that, a true owner!!
> Althou i DO appreciate that people are entitled to do what THEY want and that every circumstance is different....


Great post well said


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> It's every persons right to do what they feel is best for their children however when I got my dogs I got them for life.....


Glad you got your dogs for life! unfortunately many don't - they substitute children with a puppy - then when the stork vistis for real they often chuck the dog out ! makes my bl**dy blood boil!

So much so that I am going to lay my head on the line and say if EVER I did breed I would consider very carefully before selling a pup of mine to any young childless couple!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> She said the dog has a fantastic temprement and is only 14 months old, but she does not want a dog near her baby as dogs are too dangerous to have around babies. Needless to say I told her how stupid she is!


Would have worded it a little differently if I were you


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Glad you got your dogs for life! unfortunately many don't - they substitute children with a puppy - then when the stork vistis for real they often chuck the dog out ! makes my bl**dy blood boil!
> 
> So much so that I am going to lay my head on the line and say if EVER I did breed I would consider very carefully before selling a pup of mine to any young childless couple!


I agree...
Many a people have said to me although i treat Cody like my baby now...i wont when i have children...but i dont believe that...Cody is my life, all who know me know that... I idolise him and no baby would come before him unless there were extreamly extreame circumstances... he is my world and i love him too bits!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Glad you got your dogs for life! unfortunately many don't - they substitute children with a puppy - then when the stork vistis for real they often chuck the dog out ! makes my bl**dy blood boil!
> 
> So much so that I am going to lay my head on the line and say if EVER I did breed I would consider very carefully before selling a pup of mine to any young childless couple!


Thats a very good point i know some people do that same as some people will buy a puppy when it grows up and gets big they dont want it anymore but sadly this is what happens i dont think anything will stop it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

To be honest this is one of the most common excuses given for rehoming a dog.
I don't think these sort of people should own any animal as they are obviously lacking in commitment and time.

I know how hard having dogs and kids can be,I had two SBT's a litter of pups,a son of 3 1/2 years and a baby daughter of six weeks


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> To be honest this is one of the most common excuses given for rehoming a dog.
> I don't think these sort of people should own any animal as they are obviously lacking in commitment and time.
> 
> I know how hard having dogs and kids can be,I had two SBT's a litter of pups,a son of 3 1/2 years and a baby daughter of six weeks


Bl oo dy hell girl i salute you for that!!
True Ownership.!!!.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> To be honest this is one of the most common excuses given for rehoming a dog.
> I don't think these sort of people should own any animal as they are obviously lacking in commitment and time.
> 
> I know how hard having dogs and kids can be,I had two SBT's a litter of pups,a son of 3 1/2 years and a baby daughter of six weeks


thats great im glad you where able to cope with that  In some cases though i feel its better for the dog if they are rehomed. Not saying all cases just some.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Glad you got your dogs for life! unfortunately many don't - they substitute children with a puppy - then when the stork vistis for real they often chuck the dog out ! makes my bl**dy blood boil!
> 
> So much so that I am going to lay my head on the line and say if EVER I did breed I would consider very carefully before selling a pup of mine to any young childless couple!


But as has already been pointed out some pregnancies are not planned....also life is not as straight forward as that im afraid, even with the best intentions. When i was pregnant i had a GSD that i got from a rescue. I also had a cat that had just had kittens. This GSD was a lovely loyal dog but unfortunately seemed to think me and my husband at the time were the only people that should be around as he was so jealous. I tried introducing him to one of the kittens once and he went to bite it. I decided there and then that i was in no way going to risk the same thing happening to my son when he was born. My son will ALWAYS come first in this world no matter how much i love an animal.


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

perhaps the lady thought she just couldnt cope with the dog when the new baby arrived,we all know how hard it is when a new baby comes into the world,perhaps she wouldnt be able to give the dog the attention it was used to [walks etc]and thought it fairer to rehome the dog with a family who could devote more time with it,who knows??? my dogs would stay no matter what


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But as has already been pointed out some pregnancies are not planned....also life is not as straight forward as that im afraid, even with the best intentions. When i was pregnant i had a GSD that i got from a rescue. I also had a cat that had just had kittens. This GSD was a lovely loyal dog but unfortunately seemed to think me and my husband at the time were the only people that should be around as he was so jealous. I tried introducing him to one of the kittens once and he went to bite it. I decided there and then that i was in no way going to risk the same thing happening to my son when he was born. My son will ALWAYS come first in this world no matter how much i love an animal.


Great points.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Each to their own I suppose. I had 8 dogs when my son was born and never considering rehoming any of them and never had a problem


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Each to their own I suppose. I had 8 dogs when my son was born and never considering rehoming any of them and never had a problem


thats great  glad you didnt have any problems.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Lack of sense?? Maybe it would be better for her to leave the dog at an animal shelter? Or perhaps just abandon the dog altogether?

There is nothing irresponsible about what she is doing. She has unfortunately had a change in circumstance and can no longer care for her dog (It's up to her to deem whether she can care for the dog or not - no-one else) So, she is trying to find the dog a new home. Not taking it to a shelter, where it will sit in a kennel for a while, actively looking for a home.

Now, please make sure you understand (after writing it a few times) that this is not the way I would do this.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> I had a very long chat with this woman, so I know all the details.


Maybe you shouldn't come on here slating her then you should keep your long chat bewteen yourselves...


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

has anyone thought???? wait for it???? perhaps she should have rehomed the baby?? [only joking]


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But as has already been pointed out some pregnancies are not planned....also life is not as straight forward as that im afraid, even with the best intentions. When i was pregnant i had a GSD that i got from a rescue. I also had a cat that had just had kittens. This GSD was a lovely loyal dog but unfortunately seemed to think me and my husband at the time were the only people that should be around as he was so jealous. I tried introducing him to one of the kittens once and he went to bite it. I decided there and then that i was in no way going to risk the same thing happening to my son when he was born. My son will ALWAYS come first in this world no matter how much i love an animal.


You have explained your circumstances FS - and thats the decision you made - possibly the right decision.

BUT - its a well known fact now that as soon as the patter of tiny feet is on the horizen the first thing many people say is - we'll have to get rid of the dog now! without even considering the possiblity that children and dogs can and do live together.

I've put my opinions as others have theres, everyone is entitled to do this and we have argued this time and time again! We'll never agree, and i'll never change my opinions! but what I may do on occassion is agree sometimes that rehoming is the only and best option.
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

goldendance said:


> has anyone thought???? wait for it???? perhaps she should have rehomed the baby?? [only joking]


lol...what a great option.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

My cousin had to do that when they had their first child. They had spoilt the dog that much with it sleeping on the bed etc, and the dog was very protective of his wife, so after a lot of heart ache they decided that the dog would have to go, but they where lucky some friends of theirs who lived some decided way said they would have their dog. Other wise they may have been in the same boat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

goldendance said:


> has anyone thought???? wait for it???? perhaps she should have rehomed the baby?? [only joking]


Well - i'll say it - but i'm not joking!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You have explained your circumstances FS - and thats the decision you made - possibly the right decision.
> 
> BUT - its a well known fact now that as soon as the patter of tiny feet is on the horizen the first thing many people say is - we'll have to get rid of the dog now! without even considering the possiblity that children and dogs can and do live together.
> 
> ...


I can totally understand when you say the usual cases are just because they are having a baby. But for the life of me i cannot understand any human being that would EVER say a childs safety does not come before an animal. Surely instead of saying the people who think otherwise should NEVER own a pet...we should say, those who do not put a child first should NEVER be allowed to have children?


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well - i'll say it - but i'm not joking!


ive not got as much guts as you?? he he. and didnt want to be thrown off??


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> My cousin had to do that when they had their first child. They had spoilt the dog that much with it sleeping on the bed etc, and the dog was very protective of his wife, so after a lot of heart ache they decided that the dog would have to go, but they where lucky some friends of theirs who lived some decided way said they would have their dog. Other wise they may have been in the same boat.


Thats fair enough! but the issue I feel is the moment the stick turns blue or whatever colour it turns the only thing of many peoples mind is getting rid of the dog! rescue will tell you this about 30% of dogs taken in are because of babies on the way.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Life is not perfect. It never has been and it never will be. But lets not judge this woman we don't even know. In an ideal world we would all live in white cottages with pink roses climbing up the walls, our **** would smell of lavender and we would all look like claudia schiffer and be married to richard gere. There would be no drugs, alcoholics, no child abusers, no muggers and the list goes on...

I love my pets dearly and could not ever imagine re homing them. But I can never say never, cos we don't know what is around the corner.

I think the OP should not have called that woman stupid for that is very downright rude and maybe offered some sensible unbiased advise.

Rant over*hiding under the bushes*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Life is not perfect. It never has been and it never will be. But lets not judge this woman we don't even know. In an ideal world we would all live in white cottages with pink roses climbing up the walls, our **** would smell of lavender and we would all look like claudia schiffer and be married to richard gere. There would be no drugs, alcoholics, no child abusers, no muggers and the list goes on...
> 
> I love my pets dearly and could not ever imagine re homing them. But I can never say never, cos we don't know what is around the corner.
> 
> ...


Well said...i totally agree.


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I can totally understand when you say the usual cases are just because they are having a baby. But for the life of me i cannot understand any human being that would EVER say a child does not come before a baby's safety. Surely instead of saying the people who think otherwise should NEVER own a pet...we should say, those who do not put a child first should NEVER be allowed to have children?


a child does not come before a babys safety???you mean a dog does not come before a babys safety??
surely in most cases the dog is trained correctly is should never harm a baby???


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Id be interested to know if this women was influenced by the recent news story? I have a feeling that alot more terrier types will be dumped in a knee jerk reaction.
If you have serious qualms about your dogs temperament then I think you should rehome it, but a child growing up with a dog and taught how to interact with it properly has far less chance of being bitten in the future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

goldendance said:


> a child does not come before a babys safety???you mean a dog does not come before a babys safety??
> surely in most cases the dog is trained correctly is should never harm a baby???


Yes i did word it wrong...but my point remains the same and even a well trained dog can possibly change when a baby comes along.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

goldendance said:


> a child does not come before a babys safety???you mean a dog does not come before a babys safety??
> surely in most cases the dog is trained correctly is should never harm a baby???


I don't care what training you think you can do you can never be 100% sure a dog will not attack.. and it is bloody iresponsible to say or believe otherwise!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I don't care what training you think you can do you can never be 100% sure a dog will not attack.. and it is bloody iresponsible to say or believe otherwise!


PRECISELY.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I don't care what training you think you can do you can never be 100% sure a dog will not attack.. and it is bloody iresponsible to say or believe otherwise!


Don't think any of us are saying that - and momentofmadness has made a statement above that I agree with. Think what the main emphasis is the amount of people that seem to automatically look to rehome the dog the moment the sperms unite!
lol
DT


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I don't care what training you think you can do you can never be 100% sure a dog will not attack.. and it is bloody iresponsible to say or believe otherwise!


if you read my post i said IN MOST CASES, put your glasses on and dont be so down right rude, i thought in this country every one had a right to be herd??????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Am i reading this right? It seems to me some people are saying that an animals life has the same value as a child? I don't think so..
If i thought for one momment an animal of mine,MIGHT be a threat to a child i would not want to own it...
Is'nt it about time people stopped judging other people!*


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Am i reading this right? It seems to me some people are saying that an animals life has the same value as a child? I don't think so..
> If i thought for one momment an animal of mine,MIGHT be a thread to a child i would not want to own it...
> Is'nt it about time people stopped judging other people!*


here here well said,


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

goldendance said:


> if you read my post i said IN MOST CASES, put your glasses on and dont be so down right rude, i thought in this country every one had a right to be herd??????


This has come up several times on this forum.. I am not being rude I am stating the obvious! Its my opinion and I have every right to state it..

Also if someone feels they need to rehome there dog due to them having a new baby!!! That is there buisness!
Not one of us knows the circumstances or the person in question.. This is one of those threads that is going to start war..

I don't trust any animal no matter what they are trained to do!!! I have big dogs and know what dogs teeth feel like... I love my dogs.. But am not stupid enough to believe they wouldn't hurt somebody.. God forbid a baby!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyway back to the original post.

How could the OP have handled the situation differently. 

What would you peeps do if you were faced with that pregnant woman wanting to put a sign up looking to re home her dog.

lets be unbiased, non critical and see if we can learn and move things forward.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Anyway back to the original post.
> 
> How could the OP have handled the situation differently.
> 
> ...


i would possibly ask her about the dog and take number ask around friends, If anyone interested I would pass her number on.. 
Its her choice.. she is doing what she feels is right... I don't know her its not for me to judge!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Am i reading this right? It seems to me some people are saying that an animals life has the same value as a child? I don't think so..
> If i thought for one momment an animal of mine,MIGHT be a threat to a child i would not want to own it...
> Is'nt it about time people stopped judging other people!*


don't think anyones saying that Jan - from my point of view as i've said time and time again is

Sperm meets sperm
Stick turns blue
Chuck out the dog!
Without even giving it a chance.
There will always be cases when dogs have to be rehomed due to circumstances. I think one person who had made very valued comments on here is Katie! can't imagine her chucking out coday can you??
But that is what many people are doing
DT


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Anyway back to the original post.
> 
> How could the OP have handled the situation differently.
> 
> ...


*Ok this is what i would have done..
Asked the lady as many questions as i could,then asked her if i could be of any help by posting an advert on the forum..politly saying what a terrible thing she must be going through, having to rehome her pet...*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Life is not perfect. It never has been and it never will be. But lets not judge this woman we don't even know. In an ideal world we would all live in white cottages with pink roses climbing up the walls, our **** would smell of lavender and we would all look like claudia schiffer and be married to richard gere. There would be no drugs, alcoholics, no child abusers, no muggers and the list goes on...
> 
> I love my pets dearly and could not ever imagine re homing them. But I can never say never, cos we don't know what is around the corner.
> 
> ...


No need to hide. I agree.... just think people should think about future babies, or even the possibility before taking on these dogs....
I also agree the lady should not have been called Stupid, she has her rights and is entitled to them...

i see you hiding in the bushed...now come out...lol!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Good post, Lily's Mum.

The OP should have explained the situation thoroughly, instead of a brief sentence and then a page later letting us know more.

If I had seen or spoken to this lady, I would have taken her phone number and done my best to find a suitable home for her.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Let's hope she doesn't give up on her baby with the same ease she is giving up this poor dog. 

It's upsetting, but so commonplace as to raise no more than a


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

MissG said:


> Good post.
> 
> The OP should have explained the situation thoroughly, instead of a brief sentence and then a page later letting us know more.
> 
> If I had seen or spoken to this lady, I would have taken her phone number and done my best to find a suitable home for her.


Who? the lady or the dog?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Let's hope she doesn't give up on her baby with the same ease she is giving up this poor dog.
> 
> It's upsetting, but so commonplace as to raise no more than a


That's not a very nice thing to say especially as you do not know the full circumstances.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Who? the lady or the dog?


LMAO MEOW!!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Who? the lady or the dog?


excellent love it


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I must say that this post has been blown up huge!!!

Everyone has different views on issues, which should be respected. There is no need for it to turn nasty.

Indeed, some people rehome their pets for reasons that we see as minor, but to others it can be a huge problem. 

Lets keep it friendly please!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> don't think anyones saying that Jan - from my point of view as i've said time and time again is
> 
> Sperm meets sperm
> Stick turns blue
> ...


Totally agree,
As I said previously this is the most common excuse for rehoming a dog,having a new baby or been pregnant.
It infuriates me 

I honestly don't know what advice I would have given,because the dogs temprement is supposed to be fine around children.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Let's hope she doesn't give up on her baby with the same ease she is giving up this poor dog.
> 
> It's upsetting, but so commonplace as to raise no more than a


*So are you saying a baby has the same value as a dog?
If so i hope you don't have children or grandchildren.*


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Totally agree,
> As I said previously this is the most common excuse for rehoming a dog,having a new baby or been pregnant.
> It infuriates me
> 
> I honestly don't know what advice I would have given,because the dogs temprement is supposed to be fine around children.


yeah but how do we not know this pregnant woman isn't about to give birth to a disabled baby, how do we know this woman hasn't just been dumped by her husband,,how do we know this woman has not been diagnosed with cancer

how do we know this woman is just perhaps a bit emotional. frightened and perhaps a friendly ear, some re assurance and advised might have helped her realise that yes,, i can keep the dog. (instead of being called stupid)

we don't know do we unless we were in that shop talking to that woman. we are only getting snippets of info.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

mr.stitches said:


> I must say that this post has been blown up huge!!!
> 
> Lets keep it friendly please!


I always do - just so long as everyone agrees with me:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> yeah but how do we not know this pregnant woman isn't about to give birth to a disabled baby, how do we know this woman hasn't just been dumped by her husband,,how do we know this woman has not been diagnosed with cancer
> 
> how do we know this woman is just perhaps a bit emotional. frightened and perhaps a friendly ear, some re assurance and advised might have helped her realise that yes,, i can keep the dog.
> 
> we don't know do we unless we were in that shop talking to that woman. we are only getting snippets of info.


Exactly and the person who gave the snippets was very quick to call this woman STUPID!!..


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> yeah but how do we not know this pregnant woman isn't about to give birth to a disabled baby, how do we know this woman hasn't just been dumped by her husband,,how do we know this woman has not been diagnosed with cancer
> 
> how do we know this woman is just perhaps a bit emotional. frightened and perhaps a friendly ear, some re assurance and advised might have helped her realise that yes,, i can keep the dog.
> 
> we don't know do we unless we were in that shop talking to that woman. we are only getting snippets of info.


Very true...besides none of us are really going to tell a total stranger all of our business in a pet shop now are we?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> This has come up several times on this forum.. I am not being rude I am stating the obvious! Its my opinion and I have every right to state it..
> 
> Also if someone feels they need to rehome there dog due to them having a new baby!!! That is there buisness!
> Not one of us knows the circumstances or the person in question.. This is one of those threads that is going to start war..
> ...


I do agree...but when having a dog should you not consider all posibilities..i.e children, moving countries etc... another silly excuse i have heard for rehoming a dog is 'it doesn't fit in my new car'... i think you should atleast try and socialise children with the dogs, and if it really doesn't work then rehome...but rehoming a dog that was fine with your first child...do you not think that is a bit extreame...at the end of the day this woman has made her decision, it is best for her and doesn't deserve to be judged but the above is just my opinion to general pregnant mum via dog situations...



DoubleTrouble said:


> don't think anyones saying that Jan - from my point of view as i've said time and time again is
> 
> Sperm meets sperm
> Stick turns blue
> ...


Well Thank you DT...and trust me Cody is not going anywhere is i can help it!!



Dundee said:


> Let's hope she doesn't give up on her baby with the same ease she is giving up this poor dog.
> 
> It's upsetting, but so commonplace as to raise no more than a


Thats a tad bit harsh as every situation is different, but I do agree to a certain extent that some people think, ooo im pregnant quick rehome the dog...and dont give it a fair chance. This is their choice but it is a shame...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> So are you saying a baby has the same value as a dog?
> If so i hope you don't have children or grandchildren.


I never said that  and yes I have children (grown up now) as well as dogs.

The fact is that in most of these cases (and it is the most common reason for giving dogs up) it is a case of easy come easy go....

The OP says that this dog was of good temperament and the owner just didn't think she'd cope. This dog is 14 months.... a bit of forethought would not have gone amiss and might have saved yet another rescue statistic.

The bottom line is that many people decide to take on a dog because they want to without thinking about he long term possibilities and without accepting the responsibilities that go with it. When it no longer becomes a priority or the novelty has worn off, they pass it on to someone else.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> yeah but how do we not know this pregnant woman isn't about to give birth to a disabled baby, how do we know this woman hasn't just been dumped by her husband,,how do we know this woman has not been diagnosed with cancer
> 
> how do we know this woman is just perhaps a bit emotional. frightened and perhaps a friendly ear, some re assurance and advised might have helped her realise that yes,, i can keep the dog. (instead of being called stupid)
> 
> we don't know do we unless we were in that shop talking to that woman. we are only getting snippets of info.


Very true but when you have connections with rescue and hear how many times this is said it gets very very annoying,frustrating and upsetting.

But then living in the society we do,we really shouldn't be suprized,easy come,easy go.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Totally agree,
> As I said previously this is the most common excuse for rehoming a dog,having a new baby or been pregnant.
> It infuriates me
> 
> I honestly don't know what advice I would have given,because the dogs temprement is supposed to be fine around children.


*Perhaps with the way things are going in this country at the momment,the lady might have found with another baby on the way she could not afford to keep her dog but was too embarresed to say so! Just a thought.*


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Very true but when you have connections with rescue and hear how many times this is said it gets very very annoying,frustrating and upsetting.
> 
> But then living in the society we do,we really shouldn't be suprized,easy come,easy go.


Sally, I know how you feel. I have been to rescues and raised my eyebrows many a time seeing the same reason for re homing over and over again. But all I am trying to say is we don't know the whole story behind this woman wanting to re home her dog. And until then who are we to make judgement?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I never said that  and yes I have children (grown up now) as well as dogs.
> 
> This dog is 14 months.... a bit of forethought would not have gone amiss and might have saved yet another rescue statistic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

IM on the fence with this one, i dont see how anyone can make a proper judgement unless u know the womans REAL circumstances


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Perhaps with the way things are going in this country at the momment,the lady might have found with another baby on the way she could not afford to keep her dog but was too embarresed to say so! Just a thought.*


Maybe she should have practised safe sex then if this is the case - I mean bl**dy hell you can buy a condom in mc donalds now so there not excuse


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe she should have practised safe sex then if this is the case - I mean bl**dy hell you can buy a condom in mc donalds now so there not excuse


go down your family planning clinic and you get johnnies for free


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Rescue or rehoming..... both amount to the fact that a young dog that has lasted just over a year in its home before being moved on...... all part of our easy come easy go society.....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

This is like going way off.. But maybe the baby was planned and then the dog showed some jealousy or something... We don't know...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I never said that  and yes I have children (grown up now) as well as dogs.
> 
> The fact is that in most of these cases (and it is the most common reason for giving dogs up) it is a case of easy come easy go....
> 
> ...


100% what i was saying from the start... another statistic, unwanted dog...cannot cope...like you said a bit of thought for the future wouldnt have gone a miss...



DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe she should have practised safe sex then if this is the case - I mean bl**dy hell you can buy a condom in mc donalds now so there not excuse


Hehehe aunty sue i do love you!! lol!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> go down your family planning clinic and you get johnnies for free


Can't do that at midnight lily's mum!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Rescue or rehoming..... both amount to the fact that a young dog that has lasted just over a year in its home before being moved on...... all part of our easy come easy go society.....


My thoughts exactly! - but seems we are the minority!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My thoughts exactly! - but seems we are the minority!


Dont forget me!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My thoughts exactly! - but seems we are the minority!


and me lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Dont forget me!


I would never foget you honey!
I admire your conviction
xxx
give cody a kiss from his fav auntie xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

clueless said:


> and me lol


And you clueless
xxx
how many times you and me been here before eh???
love
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> My thoughts exactly! - but seems we are the minority!





Katie&Cody said:


> Dont forget me!


It is not a case of you being in the minority. I agree if the sole reason for getting rid of an animal was just because you are pregnant and cant be bothered anymore, is totally WRONG.
But my two points were:
We DO NOT know the full circumstances, so we do not have the right to pass judgement.
Secondly, any human being that EVER says a dog/animal comes before a child should NEVER be allowed to have children.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And you clueless
> xxx
> how many times you and me been here before eh???
> love
> DT


LOL Sue I just think we don't know the details so we can't judge the person...


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And you clueless
> xxx
> how many times you and me been here before eh???
> love
> DT


Too Many lately lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Maybe she should have practised safe sex then if this is the case - I mean bl**dy hell you can buy a condom in mc donalds now so there not excuse


*Is there such a thing as safe sex? i think all adults know NOTHING is 100% safe.
I just don't understand the mentality of some people....
Hey lets bring back stoning people...*


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

if this 'stupid' woman was only looking to re home her dog because she is pregnant then that I don't agree with because I know from personal experience you can safely introduce a dog to a baby.

But we do not know the whole story in this woman's case, so until we pass judgement we should know the full story.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Is there such a thing as safe sex? i think all adults know NOTHING is 100% safe.
> I just don't understand the mentality of some people....
> Hey lets bring back stoning people...*


ive got a friend who has 4 children n has been on the pill while her husbands "snip" took effect and has ended up pregnant with no 5 !!!!!! it happens


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Is there such a thing as safe sex? i think all adults know NOTHING is 100% safe.
> I just don't understand the mentality of some people....
> Hey lets bring back stoning people...*


good idea Jan - who shall we stone first?
And there is such a thing as safe sex - there is for me anyway - it would be the bl**dy immaculate conception if I produced
xxx
hey - by the way - was trying to enlighten the subject!!! put it down to my weird sence of humour!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

lets all go shag our OH's and get up the dove.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> good idea Jan - who shall we stone first?
> And there is such a thing as safe sex - there is for me anyway - it would be the bl**dy immaculate conception if I produced
> xxx
> hey - by the way - was trying to enlighten the subject!!! put it down to my weird sence of humour!


*The trouble is Sue for everyone that will try and lighten the subject,ten will jump on the bandwagon.....*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> lets all go shag our OH's and get up the dove.


ok ................................


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The trouble is Sue for everyone that will try and lighten the subject,ten will jump on the bandwagon.....*


Jan you and I will never agree on this - never have, never will, but that don't mean either of us is right does it? I've not called you names, you've not called me names - just a healthy debate! 
Anyway ain't it your bedtime??:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> The trouble is Sue for everyone that will try and lighten the subject,ten will jump on the bandwagon.....


Do you mean if a number of people agree, then they are jumping on a bandwagon.  I would like to think as adults we can all make our own decisions and don't jump on bandwagons. I may agree with others sometimes, but they are my independant thoughts regardless of how many or how few people agree with them.


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Depending on the age of the dog, of course, and if it was me who was forced to do this, for my own piece of mind, I would make sure the people who answered the advert, were geniune, and I would ask to visit their house and garden and if everything turned out ok, I cannot see any problem with this, sadly you cannot foresee the changes that occur in your life, to alter the choices you make. The couple across the road from me has three dogs, he pays a walker to come in each day to walk the dogs, wife up and left, didn't want the dogs, so he's had to split the dogs up to other members of the family as he cannot cope with 3 dogs on his own, he didn't come to this decision lightly, it nearly broke his heart, but he has done it for the good of the dogs, and the three dogs get to see each other as often as possible. Please don't be harsh on this woman, and don't judge her, I am sure she is only doing what is best, and with babies and young children being bitten more often now by family pets, mothers will panic more than years ago.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But as has already been pointed out some pregnancies are not planned....also life is not as straight forward as that im afraid, even with the best intentions. When i was pregnant i had a GSD that i got from a rescue. I also had a cat that had just had kittens. This GSD was a lovely loyal dog but unfortunately seemed to think me and my husband at the time were the only people that should be around as he was so jealous. I tried introducing him to one of the kittens once and he went to bite it. I decided there and then that i was in no way going to risk the same thing happening to my son when he was born. My son will ALWAYS come first in this world no matter how much i love an animal.


Well said Freespirit, at the end of the day our kids have to come first but I do see why people get upset on here about such rehomings.

Izzie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Jan you and I will never agree on this - never have, never will, but that don't mean either of us is right does it? I've not called you names, you've not called me names - just a healthy debate!
> Anyway ain't it your bedtime??:devil::devil::devil:


*haha Sue, but you know i'm right...an animal will never be as important as a child........that was my point. and thats what makes ME right.:thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Well said Freespirit, at the end of the day our kids have to come first but I do see why people get upset on here about such rehomings.
> 
> Izzie


Me too, i cant stand irresponsible whimsical owners either. But was angered by a couple of comments on this thread stating they would put a dog before a child. People like that should NEVER have children. Any decent human being would put a child before an animal.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Dear god why do so many ppl see a dog as a desposable item!!!!
Gettin preggers in no way an excuse to get rid of your dog!!!!!!
When you take on a dog its a huge commitment, of 15yrs plus a lot of expense time and money, i think ppl take on a dog too lightly and just chuck them out when they cant be bothered with the extra weight, It would help her get her pre preggo body back walking the dog the fresh air is good for the baby*rant rant rant*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok! i've just explained to my o/h what this subject is about, and as usual he came back with what i class as an easy answer to this thread...
Would it have been better had the lady in question just dumped her dog?*


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

~jo~ said:


> Dear god why do so many ppl see a dog as a desposable item!!!!
> Gettin preggers in no way an excuse to get rid of your dog!!!!!!
> When you take on a dog its a huge commitment, of 15yrs plus a lot of expense time and money, i think ppl take on a dog too lightly and just chuck them out when they cant be bothered with the extra weight, It would help her get her pre preggo body back walking the dog the fresh air is good for the baby*rant rant rant*


This would be plausible if the lady in question actually was chucking her dog out.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> But was angered by a couple of comments on this thread stating they would put a dog before a child.


Really? I didn't see any comment saying that a dog should come before a child - which comments are you talking about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha Sue, but you know i'm right...an animal will never be as important as a child........that was my point. and thats what makes ME right.:thumbup:*


N
That is not my arguement though Janice - and I have never brought that arguement to the table! My arguement is the amount of people that take on a puppy and the moment they get pregnant want to chuck the dog out - regardless of its temprement. sindy progresses to hamster, hamster progreses to puppy puppy progresses to baby and half the bl**dy owners arn't fit to keep a goldfish let alone a kid! You only have to look at the hooligans on the streets today.
DT


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

MissG said:


> This would be plausible if the lady in question actually was chucking her dog out.


agreed,,,,,,,,, i hope no one here gets put in this situation, its sad but it happens children come first, we dont KNOW the reasons behind the woman trying to resonsibily rehome her dog


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Really? I didn't see any comment saying that a dog should come before a child - which comments are you talking about?


What like the comments like a dog would ALWAYS come first or the comment like i would NEVER give my dog up?
Read the posts abit more thoroughly and you'll see them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

MissG said:


> This would be plausible if the lady in question actually was chucking her dog out.


dress it up how you like honey - but thats exactly whats she was doing


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

MissG said:


> This would be plausible if the lady in question actually was chucking her dog out.


Same differance as far as i am concerned she has a baby dog is unwanted!:angry:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> N
> That is not my arguement though Janice - and I have never brought that arguement to the table! My arguement is the amount of people that take on a puppy and the moment they get pregnant want to chuck the dog out - regardless of its temprement. sindy progresses to hamster, hamster progreses to puppy puppy progresses to baby and half the bl**dy owners arn't fit to keep a goldfish let alone a kid! You only have to look at the hooligans on the streets today.
> DT


*But we dont know if that was or is the case....and we wonder why dogs are being abandond?*


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

~jo~ said:


> Same differance as far as i am concerned she has a baby dog is unwanted!:angry:


lets just hope that with an attitude like yours you will never end up homeless, victim of domestic violence, riddled with a terminal illness, or faced with carrying a severely disabled child. Just keep your rose tinted specs on ur face and u will be ok.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted by MissG
> This would be plausible if the lady in question actually was chucking her dog out.
> 
> dress it up how you like honey - but thats exactly whats she was doing


Exactly


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

~jo~ said:


> Same differance as far as i am concerned she has a baby dog is unwanted!:angry:


hope u never get put in that situation then unfortunatly it happens n sometimes its the kindest for the dog!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> lets just hope that with an attitude like yours you will never end up homeless, victim of domestic violence, riddled with a terminal illness, or faced with carrying a severely disabled child. Just keep your rose tinted specs on ur face and u will be ok.


So true...the reality is life is not always how we would like it to turn out and none of us ever know what's round the corner in life. So with all the best intentions in the world we may find ourselves making decisions we never thought we would have to.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you spoke to the lady in question?

She is not chucking the dog out. I may be dressing it up as you say, but you can blow this out of proportion if you please.

She wants to re home her dog. That is all.

As long as she finds this dog and decent home - and doesn't decide to get another dog in a few months time, there really is nothing to get so angry about.

You should worry more about the really bad things that go on in this world, not a poor lady who is trying her best to find her dog a new home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What like the comments like a dog would ALWAYS come first or the comment like i would NEVER give my dog up?
> Read the posts abit more thoroughly and you'll see them.


I wouldn't give my dogs up because I was pregnant or had a new baby - Never,not unless they had a dodgy temprament around kids.
And No my dogs do not come before my kids.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

MissG said:


> Have you spoke to the lady in question?
> 
> She is not chucking the dog out. I may be dressing it up as you say, but you can blow this out of proportion if you please.
> 
> ...


Excellent post


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I wouldn't give my dogs up because I was pregnant or had a new baby - Never,not unless they had a dodgy temprament around kids.
> And No my dogs do not come before my kids.


i dont think we know the facts about this lady tho maybe the dog doesnt like children, i know i wouldnt discuss the issues my dog had and be totally open n honest with someone that called me stupid for doing what i saw was best !!!

op -----She said the dog has a fantastic temprement and is only 14 months old, but she does not want a dog near her baby as dogs are too dangerous to have around babies. Needless to say I told her how stupid she is!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

IMO She seems to have decided rather quickly re Baby and not dog. I do not know the story and n ot one of us will, but if she is just prgnant at the moment and no baby yet why is she getting rid of the dog at this stage as she may/ will never know what the dog would be like with a baby will she???


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I wouldn't give my dogs up because I was pregnant or had a new baby - Never,not unless they had a dodgy temprament around kids.
> And No my dogs do not come before my kids.


No, my point wasn't about giving up a dog because you are pregnant...my point was: by making a statement like 'i will NEVER give my dog up', or 'NOTHING comes before my dog'.....then how do you suppose you would deal with a situation when and if your dog attacked a child, heaven forbid?


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

If your thinking of ever having kids and dont think you could cope with both then i agree that whats the point in getting a dog in the first place? But a lot of people unfortunatly do get a puppy on a whim. 
If no one knows the full situation, then who are we judging it?!! If she believes she hasnt got enough time to take care of a dog and give it the time and attention it derserves then surely she's doing then right thing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I wouldn't give my dogs up because I was pregnant or had a new baby - Never,not unless they had a dodgy temprament around kids.
> And No my dogs do not come before my kids.


Sallyanne - My view mirror yours on this issue and I wouldn't mind betting in when little johnny reaches an age when he's off the t*t out of diapers and walking on two legs mummy and daddy will be looking for a little doggy friend to keep little johnny amused! Disposable springs to mind!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> IMO She seems to have decided rather quickly re Baby and not dog. I do not know the story and n ot one of us will, but if she is just prgnant at the moment and no baby yet why is she getting rid of the dog at this stage as she may/ will never know what the dog would be like with a baby will she???


*
Well yes, if you read ALL of the posts she has a baby allready.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No, my point wasn't about giving up a dog because you are pregnant...my point was: by making a statement like 'i will NEVER give my dog up', or 'NOTHING comes before my dog'.....then how do you suppose you would deal with a situation when and if your dog attacked a child, heaven forbid?


Unfortunatly any dog can do this,yours,mine or anyone else's who happens to use this forum - No guarentees.

We took on a rescue that did put us in this situation,he had been accessed and was good around children apparently,he never displayed any aggression whatsoever,yet went on to attack my eldest son badly.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Me too, i cant stand irresponsible whimsical owners either. But was angered by a couple of comments on this thread stating they would put a dog before a child. People like that should NEVER have children. Any decent human being would put a child before an animal.





FREE SPIRIT said:


> What like the comments like a dog would ALWAYS come first or the comment like i would NEVER give my dog up?
> Read the posts abit more thoroughly and you'll see them.





FREE SPIRIT said:


> No, my point wasn't about giving up a dog because you are pregnant...my point was: by making a statement like 'i will NEVER give my dog up', or 'NOTHING comes before my dog'.....then how do you suppose you would deal with a situation when and if your dog attacked a child, heaven forbid?


I hope you are not refering to me...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Unfortunatly any dog can do this,yours,mine or anyone else's who happens to use this forum - No guarentees.
> 
> We took on a rescue that did put us in this situation,he had been accessed and was good around children apparently,he never displayed any aggression whatsoever,yet went on to attack my eldest son badly.


So my point remains the same...what would you do if your dog attacked a child?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> Well yes, if you read ALL of the posts she has a baby allready.*


Never read that but if she has a baby already and a dog things must have been okay so why give the dog up now??


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So my point remains the same...what would you do if your dog attacked a child?


What any responsible parent and dog owner would do, PTS.But that is not the issue here is it ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> I hope you are not refering to me...


Kate my point was to anyone who says they would honestly put a dog before a childs safety. It is understandable that we should want to have a dog for life and that is the way it should be. But people quickly make the statement on here 'i will ALWAYS put my dog first'.
What then, would happen IF just for arguments sake a dog attacked someones or your own child?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dundee
> Really? I didn't see any comment saying that a dog should come before a child - which comments are you talking about?
> 
> ...


No need to be rude freespirit

I have re read them and there is no post saying that dogs should come before a child only you and Janice199 interpreting (mistakenly) that people were saying that.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

I personally don't see anything wrong with rehoming a dog IF the dog will end up with a better life - have done so myself

For those who asked about an agressive dog - I have been there too, and had him PTS 

There for the grace of God...x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> Never read that but if she has a baby already and a dog things must have been okay so why give the dog up now??


Does it matter? as i said the family might have fallen on hard times,and she is too embarrased to say..and i think we will be seeing more of this unfortunatley.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Kate my point was to anyone who says they would honestly put a dog before a childs safety. It is understandable that we should want to have a dog for life and that is the way it should be. But people quickly make the statement on here 'i will ALWAYS put my dog first'.
> What then, would happen IF just for arguments sake a dog attacked someones or your own child?


Then you should not have let it get that far and clearly did not contact the relevant ppl for help with the dog


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rach said:


> I personally don't see anything wrong with rehoming a dog IF the dog will end up with a better life - have done so myself
> 
> For those who asked about an agressive dog - I have been there too, and had him PTS
> 
> There for the grace of God...x


*Thank god for someone that is honest and open minded. xxxxxxx*


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Sallyanne - My view mirror yours on this issue and I wouldn't mind betting in when little johnny reaches an age when he's off the t*t out of diapers and walking on two legs mummy and daddy will be looking for a little doggy friend to keep little johnny amused! Disposable springs to mind!


Exactly DT...


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

~jo~ said:


> Then you should not have let it get that far and clearly did not contact the relevant ppl for help with the dog


Unfortunately it isn't always that straightforward


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> Does it matter? as i said the family might have fallen on hard times,and she is too embarrased to say..and i think we will be seeing more of this unfortunatley.


Thats true as I said I do not know the full story But she has had the dog for at least a year maybe with a baby so thats all my thoughts was about as in Why now


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

~jo~ said:


> Then you should not have let it get that far and clearly did not contact the relevant ppl for help with the dog


not all dogs give warning that they will attack this is not always possible


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

~jo~ said:


> Then you should not have let it get that far and clearly did not contact the relevant ppl for help with the dog


*Are you joking? how long do you wait?*


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Thank god for someone that is honest and open minded. xxxxxxx*


Thanks Janice, having helped at local rescues including fostering most of the dogs were better off being rehomed

I miss Duke to this day, but know it was the right thing to do


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Dundee said:


> No need to be rude freespirit
> 
> I have re read them and there is no post saying that dogs should come before a child only you and Janice199 interpreting (mistakenly) that people were saying that.


No my intentions were not to be rude...nor did i misinterpret anything. If someone makes a clear statement like ' i will always put my dog first' or 'i would never give my dog up'......surely their wording is stating under any circumstances.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

~jo~ said:


> Then you should not have let it get that far and clearly did not contact the relevant ppl for help with the dog


My thoughts too.

We can use all the what if's and buts,but dogs are animals,a dog does not have to show aggressive behaviour for it to attack as we found out.

In other words any dog has the capabilities to attack regardless.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

claire said:


> not all dogs give warning that they will attack this is not always possible


Very true Claire.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Kate my point was to anyone who says they would honestly put a dog before a childs safety. It is understandable that we should want to have a dog for life and that is the way it should be. But people quickly make the statement on here 'i will ALWAYS put my dog first'.
> What then, would happen IF just for arguments sake a dog attacked someones or your own child?


Well i never stated that.
What i said was when i took on my dog, i took it on for life, unless there were extreame circumstances...
Im am young, course i am going to have children...but i hope to do that with a dog in tow...


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> My thoughts too.
> 
> We can use all the what if's and buts,but dogs are animals,a dog does not have to show aggressive behaviour for it to attack as we found out.
> 
> In other words any dog has the capabilities to attack regardless.


Yes they do, so how can we contact the relevant people when it has attacked out of the blue ?


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

MissG said:


> Have you spoke to the lady in question?
> 
> She is not chucking the dog out. I may be dressing it up as you say, but you can blow this out of proportion if you please.
> 
> ...


You and the others who have quoted me!!!
Should get a grip and contemplate that other have different views!!!
Also who are you to say what my circumstances are ??????
I have been through a lot of stressfull situations including havin a violent ex and also having my friend her 2 children and one on the way staying in my home so no i dont wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES :incazzato:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> My thoughts too.
> 
> We can use all the what if's and buts,but dogs are animals,a dog does not have to show aggressive behaviour for it to attack as we found out.
> 
> In other words any dog has the capabilities to attack regardless.


* can you explain what your trying to say here?*


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> having helped at local rescues including fostering most of the dogs were better off being rehomed


I would agree with that (I am also a volunteer rehomer for various rescues) however, in most cases that is because of the lack of care/attention/interest from the original family that should never have got a dog in the first place - many of which are families that have a baby and then decide their dog is too much trouble.

I do think if this woman is prepared to rehome her dog because she is pregnant then the poor dog is going to be better of in a home that cares for it, but far too many people get dogs without thinking about the long term responsibilities - this poor dog was in it's home barely a year and owner decides to move it on.


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

If you had a long chat with this woman then spill the beans so we can all understand her point of view,then perhaps we could give a true opinion.
WAITING WITH BAITED BREATH.
SUSIECUE.X


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

clueless said:


> Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
> Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


Would really all depend if I thought I had the time for the dog, with TWO babies, also the money situation

If I thought I was capable of giving the dog a good life then no, but if I thought the dog would suffer, then yes, I would


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Dundee said:


> No need to be rude freespirit
> 
> I have re read them and there is no post saying that dogs should come before a child only you and Janice199 interpreting (mistakenly) that people were saying that.


I don't think that of those of us voicing our opinions regarding the OP have even slighly indicated that we would ever put a dog before a child. What we are all guilty of is saying that the moment the patter of tiny feet are on the horizen - for many it is a case of chuck the dog!! and why should we be made to feel guilty for saying that??? coz sadly it's the truth! dogs are disposable! in some peoples eyes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Well i never stated that.
> What i said was when i took on my dog, i took it on for life, unless there were extreame circumstances...
> Im am young, course i am going to have children...but i hope to do that with a dog in tow...


My point was Kate...as an example i know how much you love Cody and want him for life and i do not believe for one moment that you would put a childs safety at risk. But when people make their comments it does come across like they are saying under ANY circumstances.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

clueless said:


> Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
> Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


No, i would never get rid of a dog under those circumstances. Assuming that is, that there are no other factors to be taken into account.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Rach said:


> Would really all depend if I thought I had the time for the dog, with TWO babies, also the money situation
> 
> If I thought I was capable of giving the dog a good life then no, but if I thought the dog would suffer, then yes, I would


Okay Rach Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My point was Kate...as an example i know how much you love Cody and want him for life and i do not believe for one moment that you would put a childs safety at risk. But when people make their comments it does come across like they are saying under ANY circumstances.


Katies posts never came across like that to me - she did say that in extreme circumstances she would rethink - or words to that effect - TBH i've had enuff of this now so can't be bothered to quote exact - Katie is an owner who I reckon wouldn't chuck out cody is she were up the stick - so maybe we should listen to her!


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

clueless said:


> Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
> Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


no not me!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

For goodness sake this is getting ridiculous. 

None of us on here know that 'stupid' womans whole true reason for re homing her dog. 

if it is purely down to the fact she is pregnant then I would agree that is bang out of order and selfish.

But there could be other reasons too, ones we are not aware of, ones that she understandably didn't want to share with someone who called her stupid.

Where is that pet shop? Could a member local go get her number and we could call her and find out the real reason?

We could then put her in front of our jury and give her our verdict?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Katies posts never came across like that to me - she did say that in extreme circumstances she would rethink - or words to that effect - TBH i've had enuff of this now so can't be bothered to quote exact - Katie is an owner who I reckon wouldn't chuck out cody is she were up the stick - so maybe we should listen to her!


I totally agree that Kate is a loving and responsible owner. No-one is disputing that. I also agree about the fact people should NOT just give up their dog on a whim. My point was aimed at extreme circumstances.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No, i would never get rid of a dog under those circumstances. Assuming that is, that there are no other factors to be taken into account.


Thanks Freespirit. Thats why I cannot understand why their is a debate going on here over this. As we do not know the full story but you would not get rid of your dog under these circumstances but are condoning tghe members who are stating that the dog is not being considered as such


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

clueless said:


> Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
> Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


nope, i was pregnant when we bought cassie and it never came into it


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Kate my point was to anyone who says they would honestly put a dog before a childs safety. It is understandable that we should want to have a dog for life and that is the way it should be. But people quickly make the statement on here 'i will ALWAYS put my dog first'.
> What then, would happen IF just for arguments sake a dog attacked someones or your own child?


That is why i stated 'unless there were extreame circumstances' eg attacking a child - althou i would hope it would never got to this.
Tbh that would be the only reason i would ever get rid of cody, otherwise he is here to stay regardless...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Well i never stated that.
> What i said was when i took on my dog, i took it on for life, unless there were extreame circumstances...
> Im am young, course i am going to have children...but i hope to do that with a dog in tow...


Katie I understand exactly what you are saying... and you should be commended. If only others were as thoughtful and responsible as you.

Before anyone makes the decision to get a dog consideration should be given to all that owning a dog entails, not just for the near future but for 10/15 years and how it will impact on different circumstances in the future and how you will cope should circumstances change. Nothing is 100% certain in life but if you are 99% sure you can make that commitment for the life of a dog then fine get a dog. Sadly too many people like the idea of having a dog but as soon as circumstances change, they don't want to know.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Katie I understand exactly what you are saying... and you should be commended. If only others were as thoughtful and responsible as you.
> 
> Before anyone makes the decision to get a dog consideration should be given to all that owning a dog entails, not just for the near future but for 10/15 years and how it will impact on different circumstances in the future and how you will cope should circumstances change. Nothing is 100% certain in life but if you are 99% sure you can make that commitment for the life of a dog then fine get a dog. Sadly too many people like the idea of having a dog but as soon as circumstances change, they don't want to know.


But then the dog is better off being rehomed - I hate the throw away society we live in but we aren't gonna change that over night and until then rescues work their wotsits off to pick up the pieces and to make sure dogs end up in the best homes possible


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> That is why i stated 'unless there were extreame circumstances' eg attacking a child - althou i would hope it would never got to this.
> Tbh that would be the only reason i would ever get rid of cody, otherwise he is here to stay regardless...


I know that Kate, honestly i do....there was more than one comment like it by others. We would all hope it never came to that. Also, i did state that i dont agree with people getting rid of their dogs on a whim.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Katie I understand exactly what you are saying... and you should be commended. If only others were as thoughtful and responsible as you.
> 
> Before anyone makes the decision to get a dog consideration should be given to all that owning a dog entails, not just for the near future but for 10/15 years and how it will impact on different circumstances in the future and how you will cope should circumstances change. Nothing is 100% certain in life but if you are 99% sure you can make that commitment for the life of a dog then fine get a dog. Sadly too many people like the idea of having a dog but as soon as circumstances change, they don't want to know.


Exactly. Fantastic Post.
I appreciate others views but stand by my own. I have lived with a very aggresive shihtzu for the last 7 years (until i moved out) she was not rehomed outside the family we just learnt to deal with it...

Cody is staying put. Pregnancy was a topic that came up in our picking of a dog and breed...we are fully aware of the pros and cons and are happy


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I appreciate others views but stand by my own. I have lived with a very aggresive shihtzu for the last 7 years QUOTE]
> 
> With all due respect a shihtzu isn't a GSD
> A GSD flying at a 9 year old child is a bit different to a shihtzu


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I know that Kate, honestly i do....there was more than one comment like it by others. We would all hope it never came to that. Also, i did state that i dont agree with people getting rid of their dogs on a whim.


That's ok.
I still dont think i said anything along the lines of what you are implying, if you can quote it let me know... memory like a fish.
I dont wish to fall out with people on this thread, esp you and other friends... i just know that i would go to the end of the world to keep my dog before turfing him out, in fact we are hopin to get more over time...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> But then the dog is better off being rehomed


I agree the dog is better off being rehomed and have never said it wasn't. I was agreeing with the OP that passing on dogs like this makes me angry too (although it's now a resigned angry as I've seen it so many times you kind of get used to it.  )


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I know that Kate, honestly i do....there was more than one comment like it by others. We would all hope it never came to that. Also, i did state that i dont agree with people getting rid of their dogs on a whim.





Rach said:


> Katie&Cody said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate others views but stand by my own. I have lived with a very aggresive shihtzu for the last 7 years QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I agree the dog is better off being rehomed and have never said it wasn't. I was agreeing with the OP that passing on dogs like this makes me angry too (although it's now a resigned angry as I've seen it so many times you kind of get used to it.  )


Yes, sadly you do


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Rach said:
> 
> 
> > Where did a GSD come into it? I was just stating my situation not likening myself with others?!?! I was talking about Sasha and Cody... :blink:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I totally agree that Kate is a loving and responsible owner. No-one is disputing that. I also agree about the fact people should NOT just give up their dog on a whim. My point was aimed at extreme circumstances.


As are the majority of us that are argueing the case


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

TBH i hadnt noticed your thread about your dog... Sorry!

I was trying to explain to FS that i would do anything in my power to keep Cody as my parents did with Sasha...if she ever bit or attacked a child though of course she would be P2S, she has come close to being P2S many a time but we try and see the good in her, maybe we are wrong for this but it is our way!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> TBH i hadnt noticed your thread about your dog... Sorry!
> 
> I was trying to explain to FS that i would do anything in my power to keep Cody as my parents did with Sasha...if she ever bit or attacked a child though of course she would be P2S, she has come close to being P2S many a time but we try and see the good in her, maybe we are wrong for this but it is our way!


As with all things in life nothing is ever clear cut, all we can do is our best, and as long as it doesn't put anyone else in danger or the dog doesn't suffer who's to say who's right or wrong

Hope things work out with Cody x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

this thread is full of assumptions and judging about this woman rehoming her dog.....

...everyone copes with difficult situations different and it is very responsible of that woman to put her child first....if she thinks she will not be able to cope, then she is acting very responsible towards her child.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> TBH i hadnt noticed your thread about your dog... Sorry!
> 
> I was trying to explain to FS that i would do anything in my power to keep Cody as my parents did with Sasha...if she ever bit or attacked a child though of course she would be P2S, she has come close to being P2S many a time but we try and see the good in her, maybe we are wrong for this but it is our way!


You dont have to explain to any of us Kate...we ALL know on here how much you love Cody and that you are a good, responsible owner.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to have a really vicious cat. I saw him getting very angry around the baby- this went on for a month and i knew every time i bathed the baby he used to arch his back and try and get near the baby and hiss. One day i went to move him as i feared for the baby and he gave me an 11 inch scratch down my front from my neck down through my chest and i had to have tetnus. I did rehome this cat because it was a real accident waiting to happen. The rehome people had no qualms and came quickly as i was really frightened. I feel bad about rehoming but i know i did the right thing. We had no choice.  It was a very difficult decision as it was heart wrenching. I loved the baby but i had had this cat for about 7 years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Natik said:


> this thread is full of assumptions and judging about this woman rehoming her dog.....
> 
> ...everyone copes with difficult situations different and it is very responsible of that woman to put her child first....if she thinks she will not be able to cope, then she is acting very responsible towards her child.


excellent post natik


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Natik said:


> this thread is full of assumptions and judging about this woman rehoming her dog.....
> 
> ...everyone copes with difficult situations different and it is very responsible of that woman to put her child first....if she thinks she will not be able to cope, then she is acting very responsible towards her child.


*I think that says it all Natik......*


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> this thread is full of assumptions and judging about this woman rehoming her dog.....


I agree - all sorts of assumptions have been made both supporting what this woman is doing and not supporting it.

The judgements are made on the information given as all judgements are... I can't see what is wrong in discussing it - this is a discussion forum after all.



> then she is acting very responsible towards her child.


That may be, but she hasn't been responsible towards her dog. Thankfully she is now passing that responsibility to someone who (hopefully) will be a bit more responsible.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

If she had kept the dog and rehomed it after a few weeks of having the baby would you have the same response?


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

If You Know All The Details Then Spill The Beans So We Can Give A True Opinion,we Need To Know Her Side Of The Story.
Susiecue.x


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> If she had kept the dog and rehomed it after a few weeks of having the baby would you have the same response?


I can only speak for myself - yes. I don't see the difference except a matter of months. She already has a child so she is must have some knowledge of what looking after a baby involves. She can only have had this dog a year at most and as she is having another baby is moving it on.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

is she losing her house - because most rented will not allow animals. 

Its better the dog goes to another family because if she is not in the right frame of mind to look after the dog properley the dog suffers. I am not in agreement for everycase - but in this one its a young dog and will settle easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

coolkat said:


> If she had kept the dog and rehomed it after a few weeks of having the baby would you have the same response?


Timing is not really an issue - just another statsistic to add to the already spiralling figures of a dog up for rehoming because the owner is pregnant!
30% of dogs are in rescue for this reason! something wrong there if you me.


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

CAN I GET PEOPLE OPINIONS ON THIS??....As it seems to have been talked about a lot in this thread.[/COLOR][/B]

My two children are young and my pup in now ten months and since her season has been showing a lot of signs of AGGRESSION, never to my children but to new people at the house.

Many people have said I should rehome her because of this. I havent even considered rehoming her because of this. I love my dog to bits and obviously my children lots more!

Does this mean I am putting my dog before my children??!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Timing is not really an issue - just another statsistic to add to the already spiralling figures of a dog up for rehoming because the owner is pregnant!
> 30% of dogs are in rescue for this reason! something wrong there if you me.


Sorry but it is because you could then see she had made the effort of introducing the two.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I agree - all sorts of assumptions have been made both supporting what this woman is doing and not supporting it.
> 
> The judgements are made on the information given as all judgements are... I can't see what is wrong in discussing it - this is a discussion forum after all.
> 
> ...


I think she is being responsible towards her dog and i wished more people would be. I know of plenty of cases where people had their children and the dogs been thrown out in the garden, not being walked, no human attention whatsoever. They only are allowed to come into the house at night! Well, maybe some are more happy with dogs being treated like that then being rehomed......


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

eva735 said:


> CAN I GET PEOPLE OPINIONS ON THIS??....As it seems to have been talked about a lot in this thread.[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> My two children are young and my pup in now ten months and since her season has been showing a lot of signs of AGGRESSION, never to my children but to new people at the house.
> 
> ...


Get some qualified help with a behaviourist
That's how my dog was, great with people he knew, but had a high guarding instinct, I tried to deal with it but he eventually attacked a child

Get help before it gets to that point


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Natik said:


> I think she is being responsible towards her dog and i wished more people would be. I know of plenty of cases where people had their children and the dogs been thrown out in the garden, not being walked, no human attention whatsoever. They only are allowed to come into the house at night! Well, maybe some are more happy with dogs being treated like that then being rehomed......


your spot on thats what i was going to post but was afraid of being attacked


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

coolkat said:


> Sorry but it is because you could then see she had made the effort of introducing the two.


see your point


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> your spot on thats what i was going to post but was afraid of being attacked


Nobody is being attacked
I normally agree with certain people's posts who tonight I disagree with, that's life


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats so worrying and upsetting as until recently she's always been so soppy and its just a change in personality. I thought it may have just been her season but has continued after. 
I've bonded so much with my dog and hate to think that I couldnt trust her, but I know I have to face the facts and get it sorted quickly if it can be sorted. Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Rach said:


> Nobody is being attacked
> I normally agree with certain people's posts who tonight I disagree with, that's life


attack was the wrong word i just mean that i didnt want to cause offence or upset


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

eva735 said:


> Thats so worrying and upsetting as until recently she's always been so soppy and its just a change in personality. I thought it may have just been her season but has continued after.
> I've bonded so much with my dog and hate to think that I couldnt trust her, but I know I have to face the facts and get it sorted quickly if it can be sorted. Thanks


Maybe if you post in the training thread someone will have some tips or can maybe reccommend a good behaviourist in your area

Good luck x


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks. I will do. Its just hard as they are normally quite expensive and my partner has been made redundant so money is an issue at mo! I am trying to get as much advise as pos and really hope she gets better with a lot of training.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

eva735 said:


> Thanks. I will do. Its just hard as they are normally quite expensive and my partner has been made redundant so money is an issue at mo! I am trying to get as much advise as pos and really hope she gets better with a lot of training.


have u got pet insurance/ if so they usually cover the cost of a behaviourist..good luck


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Sorry but it is because you could then see she had made the effort of introducing the two.


But nothing has been said about there being a problem and that being the reason for rehoming - it has been said that the dog is very good natured.


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

Spill the beans then & lets hear what she shd to say, I would not judge her but perhaps I could comment on my feelings on the matter.:closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

well yes but IF she fears the work involved should she give it a go - a try. Thats what i meant.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

You spin me right round baby, right round, like a record baby, right round


WHO Sung this song?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

the guy with the long hair - was it the cure? No pete burns dead or alive!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Dead or Alive


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> You spin me right round baby, right round, like a record baby, right round
> 
> WHO Sung this song?


WAS IT DEAD OR ALIVE?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I think she is being responsible towards her dog


And I think she's handing the responsibility over to someone else (a new owner) 

Her lack of responsibility probably started a year ago, when she bought a dog without giving much thought to what may happen in the future and would she be able to cope.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Correct and well done
YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

spill the beans then on what she said,cannot comment until I hear the full facts & feel we should know what she said.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

susiecue said:


> Spill the beans then & lets hear what she shd to say, I would not judge her but perhaps I could comment on my feelings on the matter.:closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes:


You have said this like three times now.
The lady in question is not a member on the forum!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm stepping out of this now,
Ever decreasing circles........


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Correct and well done
> YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


I used to fancy him!!! OMG!!!


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> have u got pet insurance/ if so they usually cover the cost of a behaviourist..good luck


Yes I have pet insurance I will check my policy thanks.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

my eyelids are closing soon. Been on here about 5 hours today!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I'm stepping out of this now,
> Ever decreasing circles........


Okay Sal,, no doubt your expertise will be utilised on another thread. In the meantime thank you for your time and contribution.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey guys i've opened a new thread-name that tune! have a little lookie.....


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry about that Katie perhaps I have a stutter in my hand or it could be that I am just
cr-- at sending messages,this is all new to me so forgive me if a


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I'm stepping out of this now,
> Ever decreasing circles........


Nite Sallyanne - no doubt we'll be here again in the not too distant future
xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nite Sallyanne - no doubt we'll be here again in the not too distant future
> xx


perhaps we meet again on a cross breeding thread/ or perhaps shall I mate my pet dog


----------



## susiecue (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry about that Katie I think my hand has a stutter or maybe I am just cr-- at posting
replies. Am just learning computor so bear with me chuck.
The lady in question is maybe not a member but I thought the whole idea of this sight was to join in & give a responce to other members.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> perhaps we meet again on a cross breeding thread/ or perhaps shall I mate my pet dog


No doubt we shall


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

This type of thread always seems to come up when I'm offline!!
I'm not going to share my opinions as it's obviously winding up, but many of you know what they are already. 30% - thought it was more than that?

And now I've got dead or alive going through my head - not great to go to bed on!!

Sh.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> This type of thread always seems to come up when I'm offline!!
> I'm not going to share my opinions as it's obviously winding up, but many of you know what they are already. 30% - thought it was more than that?
> 
> And now I've got dead or alive going through my head - not great to go to bed on!!
> ...


Stay up for a bit then
GO watch my Hero thread - that will chill you out


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


>


  - You've used my real name!!!!  
I'll never trust you again!!! lol,


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well It turned out to be a very repetitive read..LOL


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

~jo~ said:


> You and the others who have quoted me!!!
> Should get a grip and contemplate that other have different views!!!
> Also who are you to say what my circumstances are ??????
> I have been through a lot of stressfull situations including havin a violent ex and also having my friend her 2 children and one on the way staying in my home so no i dont wear ROSE TINTED GLASSES :incazzato:


That post was not even directed at you.

Maybe that's a bit hypocritical of you, as you should do exactly the same.

I wasn't aware we were talking about your circumstances?

And be more careful who you quote from no on.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

susiecue said:


> If you had a long chat with this woman then spill the beans so we can all understand her point of view,then perhaps we could give a true opinion.
> WAITING WITH BAITED BREATH.
> SUSIECUE.X


What exactly do you want to know?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

MissG said:


> And what's so irresponsible about that?
> 
> In some cases, a young couple, or single mother has neither the time or money to raise a family, and look after a dog.
> Pregnancy can be by accident and not planned. I hope you aren't saying that a dog should come before a baby?
> ...


Well they should not have a dog then if they carnt afford one.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> What exactly do you want to know?


what are her full reasons she told you? We can't judge if we don't know. You do and are angry but you know the facts.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

staflove said:


> Well they should not have a dog then if they carnt afford one.


Well, if this is the case (which we don't know) then isn't that why she is re-homing it?

Maybe she can afford a dog. Just not a baby aswel. Those things cost £125k


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

MissG said:


> Well, if this is the case (which we don't know) then isn't that why she is re-homing it?
> 
> Maybe she can afford a dog. Just not a baby aswel. Those things cost £125k


Agh but you can sponge off the government if you've got a baby!!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Agh but you can sponge off the government if you've got a baby!!!


Only if you're a leech with no moral fibre and no admiration for evolution and further development of the capabilities of the species.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Im really not falling out but you have a baby its for live, you dont throw them out cos ya carnt offord them, either way what ever her reason a dog is for life in my eyes yet another unresponsable dog owner, go in the pounds and see the dogs in there that will open your eyes


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

staflove said:


> Im really not falling out but you have a baby its for live, you dont throw them out cos ya carnt offord them, either way what ever her reason a dog is for life in my eyes yet another unresponsable dog owner, go in the pounds and see the dogs in there that will open your eyes


Well Said!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Only if you're a leech with no moral fibre and no admiration for evolution and further development of the capabilities of the species.


Take it from me there are huge numbers sponging of the govenment , It's the easiest was to get free housing, and getting paid to sit on your arse!
Shannon matthews mother springs to mind - how many kids did she have?? and how many actually lived with her??? someone has to pay for em you know !!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

staflove said:


> Im really not falling out but you have a baby its for live, you dont throw them out cos ya carnt offord them, either way what ever her reason a dog is for life in my eyes yet another unresponsable dog owner, go in the pounds and see the dogs in there that will open your eyes


Unfortunately people do throw babies out and children.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Unfortunately people do throw babies out and children.


How true and some dogs get better treated then some children. She made a decision to rehome the dog, its her decision and noone has the right to judge that decision, no matter how wrong you think it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Take it from me there are huge numbers sponging of the govenment , It's the easiest was to get free housing, and getting paid to sit on your arse!
> Shannon matthews mother springs to mind - how many kids did she have?? and how many actually lived with her??? someone has to pay for em you know !!


Oh DT the favourite on my wind up list. Just don't get me started. 
I agree 100%
I think I will leave this thread well alone now


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Oh DT the favourite on my wind up list. Just don't get me started.
> I agree 100%
> I think I will leave this thread well alone now


We everyone else seems to be putting their points across Rona - jump in!!! with both feet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We everyone else seems to be putting their points across Rona - jump in!!! with both feet!


Noooo I must resist:scared:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

rona said:


> Noooo I must resist:scared:


GO on Rona - put your two penneth in you know u wanna


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> GO on Rona - put your two penneth in you know u wanna


Just wanted to derail this hypothetical argument, before it turned *NASTY:devil::001_tt2:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, there is no reason on this earth that would make me willingly give my dog away.
I cannot believe how easily some people do this, but I also understand that there are a few genuine cases whereby a dog has to be re homed, in this instance, with the information provided, it does seem that this lady has not considered her responsibility toward the dog that she aquired only a few months ago.
However it is impossible to make an accurate judgement on this without all the facts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok, there is no reason on this earth that would make me willingly give my dog away.
> I cannot believe how easily some people do this, but I also understand that there are a few genuine cases whereby a dog has to be re homed, in this instance, with the information provided, it does seem that this lady has not considered her responsibility toward the dog that she aquired only a few months ago.
> However it is impossible to make an accurate judgement on this without all the facts.


Well! you kept that nice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Ok, there is no reason on this earth that would make me willingly give my dog away.
> I cannot believe how easily some people do this, but I also understand that there are a few genuine cases whereby a dog has to be re homed, in this instance, with the information provided, it does seem that this lady has not considered her responsibility toward the dog that she aquired only a few months ago.
> However it is impossible to make an accurate judgement on this without all the facts.


Well said and i agree.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well! you kept that nice!


Yep but that's not the subject I get annoyed about


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

rona said:


> Yep but that's not the subject I get annoyed about


I know - you get annoyed at the same one that I do!!
Great minds!!!!:hand::hand: definately think alike!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I know - you get annoyed at the same one that I do!!
> Great minds!!!!:hand::hand: definately think alike!


I've never been told I've got a great mind before, other things maybe:blushing::devil:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Ok, there is no reason on this earth that would make me willingly give my dog away.
> I cannot believe how easily some people do this, but I also understand that there are a few genuine cases whereby a dog has to be re homed, in this instance, with the information provided, it does seem that this lady has not considered her responsibility toward the dog that she aquired only a few months ago.
> However it is impossible to make an accurate judgement on this without all the facts.


Ditto. Well said and very politely too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Ditto. Well said and very politely too.


Where's my Reps then Smiles sweetly


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rona said:


> Where's my Reps then Smiles sweetly


I can take a hint! Rep coming your way.....


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I can see where the pregnant woman is coming from as well as everyone else

When i was pregnant with my second child my then dog who i had had since my eldest was 6 months Charged at me for a ball i happened to have in my hand just holding it and bite my hand. I then made the choice that she needed to be rehomed as if that had been one f my children i would never of forgiven myself. she wasn't nasty and was a lovely girl she just wanted to play lucky it was with me and not my then 1 year old or maybe my new baby once born. so i found her a home with older children.

where my girls now i would never rehome they are too soft. As a puppy i taught candy that she was ok with a little tug here or there but if it was to much she could react just ot beon the safe side. None of my kids have every touched the dogs apart from hugs in the evening on the sofa. If my dogs bite now i say if the dogbites you its your own fault as i know my dog would only ever bite the kids or growl at them if they went to far. 

Misty wined when one of the kids cried as babies just to tell me something was wrong. I would never rehome any of my animals now.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
> Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


No i wouldn't


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

clueless said:


> Okay I know we o not know the proper story here but it is getting slightly off topic as such
> Hypothetically here----------If you had a nice tempered dog, a baby and discovered you were pregnant would you automatically go to a pet shop and advertise your dog for rehoming? No arguements just interested how many would


Absolutely NOT - and shame on those that would!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't believe we have got to page 27 with out the facts. I asked for them but they are not coming. ?????????


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

But are you not all assuming that this women is only rehoming her dog because she is pregnant? what if there are health factors to do with the pregnancy where she has no choice what should she do then?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> But are you not all assuming that this women is only rehoming her dog because she is pregnant? what if there are health factors to do with the pregnancy where she has no choice what should she do then?


I am beginning to wonder if this story is a set up?


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

coolkat said:


> I can't believe we have got to page 27 with out the facts. I asked for them but they are not coming. ?????????


I don't know if we're ever going to know them, I beginning to wonder if the op really knew all the facts (op - I would be happy to be corrected). I know if it was me putting a card in a pet shop (hopefully this would only happen when hell freezes over) I wouldn't give my full story to someone who told me I was stupid or obviously disapproved. Would you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Well set up or not - its cleared up something in my mind!!!! who I would supply one of my pups to and who I wouldn't!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

coolkat said:


> I am beginning to wonder if this story is a set up?


pity she is not on here to tell her side


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

coolkat said:


> I am beginning to wonder if this story is a set up?


Me too. Either that or the OP just didn't realise what they were walking into?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> But are you not all assuming that this women is only rehoming her dog because she is pregnant? what if there are health factors to do with the pregnancy where she has no choice what should she do then?


Very true...there could be a whole list of factors that we are unaware of  



coolkat said:


> I am beginning to wonder if this story is a set up?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I don't know if we're ever going to know them, I beginning to wonder if the op really knew all the facts (op - I would be happy to be corrected). I know if it was me putting a card in a pet shop (hopefully this would only happen when hell freezes over) I wouldn't give my full story to someone who told me I was stupid or obviously disapproved. Would you?


no - I wouldn't


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Very true...there could be a whole list of factors that we are unaware of
> 
> Exactly some people are just assuming she wants rid of her dog cos she is pregnant and that she is some evil monster, who are we to judge? we do not know the full facts behind why she is rehoming and quite honestly I think some people on here are being very unkind


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > Very true...there could be a whole list of factors that we are unaware of
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > Very true...there could be a whole list of factors that we are unaware of
> ...


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

That song is coming back to haunt me again.. You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby,,,,,

YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> That song is coming back to haunt me again.. You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby,,,,,
> 
> YouTube - Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


You've done it again - putting the song in my head!!!
However, very apt in this case I think. Just hoping the OP comes back on to prove us wrong...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Here we go round the mulberry bush - just as approriate!

round and round in circles!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

LaLaLaLa.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

```

```



DoubleTrouble said:


> Here we go round the mulberry bush - just as approriate!
> 
> round and round in circles!


First time ive posted on this thread just wanted to give my opinion is that not ok?


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok Folks!!! Having Read 29 Pages I'm Off To Give My Kids And Dogs, Or Dogs And Kids Some Attention Before They All Ask To Be Re-homed!!! Very Interesting To Read All The Comments Though!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> First time ive posted on this thread just wanted to give my opinion is that not ok?


Of course it is!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> First time ive posted on this thread just wanted to give my opinion is that not ok?


Yes of course!!!! You are a very fair person! Share the same wave length as me!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

coolkat said:


> Yes of course!!!! You are a very fair person! Share the same wave length as me!!!


Thanks Coolkatxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Thanks Coolkatxxx


We all love you Suzy...your'e one of the nicest people on here.  xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> We all love you Suzy...your'e one of the nicest people on here.  xxxx


*And me i hope...*


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Your all mad PMSL reading this, i no we dont no why but i could not give mine up even if i was told i had to there my life way ya go DT, no joke over im been serious now we all have our opinoins and some are the same as others we feel very strong about our dogs thats all thread closed xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am now thinking of the magic roundabout..anyone remember?

YouTube - THE MAGIC ROUNDABOUT - ORIGINAL BBC 1970's EPISODE


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> First time ive posted on this thread just wanted to give my opinion is that not ok?


Yep Suzy thats perfectly fine think you may have mis read me!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> We all love you Suzy...your'e one of the nicest people on here.  xxxx


Fanks ya making me blushx

I just feel this women is being slated for perhaps making a decision that she had no choice but to make and ultimately she has to put her baby firstx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well set up or not - its cleared up something in my mind!!!! who I would supply one of my pups to and who I wouldn't!!!


LOL Thats what I got out of this thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Fanks ya making me blushx
> 
> I just feel this women is being slated for perhaps making a decision that she had no choice but to make and ultimately she has to put her baby firstx


Stop blushing ...and you make a very good, valid point. xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep Suzy thats perfectly fine think you may have mis read me!!!


Propably knowing me:blushing: no worriesxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I am now thinking of the magic roundabout..anyone remember?
> 
> YouTube - THE MAGIC ROUNDABOUT - ORIGINAL BBC 1970's EPISODE


Always preferred Moschops myself.....
(you make me laugh, Mrs - Thanks!!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *And me i hope...*


Of course you too sweetiepie xxxx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

ring a ring a roses the dogs got posses a tissue a tissue the dogs thrown out


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I am now thinking of the magic roundabout..anyone remember?
> 
> YouTube - THE MAGIC ROUNDABOUT - ORIGINAL BBC 1970's EPISODE


Boing. boyng boing boying can't bl**dy spell it but yeah - get the gist!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

staflove said:


> ring a ring a roses the dogs got posses a tissue a tissue the dogs thrown out


The farmers in his den, the farmers in his den, the wifes up the stick, the wifes up the stick, the dogs booted out, the dogs booted out
Xxxxx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Boing. boyng boing boying can't bl**dy spell it but yeah - get the gist!!!


PMSL you nutter im sat crying here i need to go hovver up you mad head


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Time to put this thread to an end i think....*


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I really need to stop reading this thread! It's been very interesting and I think I've learnt more about everyone. 
Still not sure this isn't a set up, I suspect the op just didn't know what she was walking into - poor woman (why do I think it's a woman??) probably meant to have a rant and 30 pages later..... probably scared her off!

Anyhow,

Sh xx


PS. Lily's mum - seriously, thanks for the humour!!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The farmers in his den, the farmers in his den, the wifes up the stick, the wifes up the stick, the dogs booted out, the dogs booted out
> Xxxxx


Im of now hun to clean up catch ya later and be on your best behavouir you no we all love ya


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone for a bit of Kylie
YouTube - Kylie Minogue - Spinning Around


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

OK Jan
Happy to oblige

THREAD CLOSED


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> OK Jan
> Happy to oblige
> 
> THREAD CLOSED


*
At last, the voice of reason...thanyou. babe.*


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

refer to DT
YOU aren't a mod btw!!!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Time to put this thread to an end i think....*


Hi jan hows you hun, no i agree its got a little out of hand but were all enjoying ourselfs no harm done i needed cheering up tonight but im of to do mi cleaning so catch ya all later


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

coolkat said:


> refer to DT
> YOU aren't a mod btw!!!


who sez???
THREAD DEFINATELY CLOSED


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

oy its only down to the woman in pink!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> who sez???
> THREAD DEFINATELY CLOSED


I aint doing what u tell me so there!! Up yours!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> who sez???
> THREAD DEFINATELY CLOSED


What....DEFINITELY, DEFINITELY CLOSED?   :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> who sez???
> THREAD DEFINATELY CLOSED


*
pmsl.nice bit of moderating i might add.*


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

you ain't wearing pink!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

coolkat said:


> you ain't wearing pink!!!


I AM NOW!!

*DEFINATELY, DEFINATELY CLOSED*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I AM NOW!!
> 
> *DEFINATELY, DEFINATELY CLOSED*


Even if the OP comes back on to update???:cornut:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

we are open for business - in this recession there is no choice.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Enough Im now in my pick fluffy dressing gown and slippers thread closed hehe and be told


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I have got pink fluffly socks on but I declare this thread open still - until we come to a conclusion regarding this preggers bird in pet shop being told she is stupid for putting a rehoming sign up for her good with kids dog cos she was worried dog might bite baby even though dog hadn't bitten the child that is already born but then we only know what op said

what does everyone else think?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

picture!!!???


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

pmsl i got a pink fluffy thong on


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

with feathers?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

coolkat said:


> with feathers?


yep

i think you got some as well


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

yes but my are with sequens too, i don't want to be overdressed! ut:


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Well it sounds to me, that the dog, will probably be better off, in a home were its wanted, a dog is for life, not just when you feel like it.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> I have got pink fluffly socks on but I declare this thread open still - until we come to a conclusion regarding this preggers bird in pet shop being told she is stupid for putting a rehoming sign up for her good with kids dog cos she was worried dog might bite baby even though dog hadn't bitten the child that is already born but then we only know what op said
> 
> what does everyone else think?


PMSL - Do you do stand up?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

mickyb said:


> Well it sounds to me, that the dog, will probably be better off, in a home were its wanted, a dog is for life, not just when you feel like it.


That is true

Remember this song??

YouTube - Who Let the Dogs out??- Baha men Original version


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Shazach said:


> PMSL - Do you do stand up?


Thats my day time job


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Shazach said:


> PMSL - Do you do stand up?


don't take a bit of notice of what lily's mum tell's you - she works at the same club as me - she's a pole dancer - but she is having probs at the moment - she keeps falling off:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

This is a brill version
YouTube - Alvin And The Chipmunks - Who let the dog out!!!!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> don't take a bit of notice of what lily's mum tell's you - she works at the same club as me - she's a pole dancer - but she is having probs at the moment - she keeps falling off:devil::devil::devil:


Good job I'm sat on the floor - am rolling about now! Gotta love you two....
PMSl - again!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> don't take a bit of notice of what lily's mum tell's you - she works at the same club as me - she's a pole dancer - but she is having probs at the moment - she keeps falling off:devil::devil::devil:


HAve you shown anyone the private viewings you do for your hubby?

If not, here you go:

YouTube - Fat Woman Pole Dance Fail


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> HAve you shown anyone the private viewings you do for your hubby?
> 
> If not, here you go:
> 
> YouTube - Fat Woman Pole Dance Fail


What you doing here!!! though you were on tonight - opps sorry you fell off again! Tighter stapping of your wooden leg may help you balance better


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

love it!!! xxx
blobs for that!!!


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

She told me that she couldn't be bothered with walking the dog so the first person to ring and give her the £200 she wants could have him. This woman was completely vile pure trash.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> She told me that she couldn't be bothered with walking the dog so the first person to ring and give her the £200 she wants could have him. This woman was completely vile pure council estate trash.


*That remarks is bang out of order! And whats wrong with council estates?*


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I did not say anything was wrong with them. I mentioned the woman to a friend who actually knows her so that is where I got my extra info from.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> She told me that she couldn't be bothered with walking the dog so the first person to ring and give her the £200 she wants could have him. This woman was completely vile pure council estate trash.


Why are you being do discrimanatory towards people who live in Council Houses?


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I wasn't discriminating against anyone, it was the phrase that someone who knows her used to describe her, I did not know that people would think I was discriminating against anyone, around here it is widely used to describe people.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> I did not say anything was wrong with them. I mentioned the woman to a friend who actually knows her so that is where I got my extra info from.


tbh I don't know if to believe what u say as someone who wouldnt be bothered about walking the dog wouldnt be bothered trying to find it a home, she would dump it at the rescue straight away.

And the extra info from someone else can't be reliable as by the way u talk this woman isn't being liked by yours.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am guessing blackjack is a child - and making this story up.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Blackjack is actually a 28 year old woman!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> Blackjack is actually a 28 year old woman!


Well in that case Blackjack - I am sorry to say this but you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Why should I be ashamed of myself?


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> I wasn't discriminating against anyone, it was the phrase that someone who knows her used to describe her, I did not know that people would think I was discriminating against anyone, around here it is widely used to describe people.


It may very well be but it is still very very rude!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> Why should I be ashamed of myself?


I find it unacceptable to be calling someone council estate trash. Thats is putting all people that live in council property into the category of being trash. That is so not true.

And at 28 you should no better and learn about respect.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> She told me that she couldn't be bothered with walking the dog so the first person to ring and give her the £200 she wants could have him. This woman was completely vile pure council estate trash.


I think this just shows the mentality of the poster of this thread! obviously a very narrowminded person who knows didley squat!:frown2:


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Like I previously stated, It is a widely used description of a person around here, everyone from chilren to elderly people say it. I really do not think I am narow minde at all.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> Like I previously stated, It is a widely used description of a person around here, everyone from chilren to elderly people say it. I really do not think I am narow minde at all.


Does that make it acceptable then? Lets do a poll and see what other peeps think


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> Like I previously stated, It is a widely used description of a person around here, everyone from chilren to elderly people say it. I really do not think I am narow minde at all.


Well maybe u should think about what you say b4 you say it! I know a lot of people who live on council estates who are perfectly decent people in fact you could probably learn a thing or two from them yourself cos you dont sound a very nice person tbh!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> Like I previously stated, It is a widely used description of a person around here, everyone from chilren to elderly people say it. I really do not think I am narow minde at all.


*Well if you didnt mean any harm, why not edit your post.You know now that you HAVE offended people.*


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

You are entitled to your opinion of me, but alot of people do agree with me, and some probably do think i'm nice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion of me, but alot of people do agree with me, and some probably do think i'm nice.


*
Oh so you ARE sticking with your statement? Well you should be ashamed of yourself.*


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeh nice and rude by the sounds of it!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> I find it unacceptable to be calling someone council estate trash. Thats is putting all people that live in council property into the category of being trash. That is so not true.
> 
> And at 28 you should no better and learn about respect.


Totally agree...some people sure know how to cause trouble with their lack of respect on here.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I was about to edit my post. Because I genuinely did not think I would be offending people. Just for a bit of info for you all, my husband to be and I are currently looking to buy a house and we looked at one that was right next to a council estate.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

So to my question in a previous thread. 

Would you mind if we all call you Council Trash when you move in? x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I was bought up in a council house, not on an estate mind.
My father worked his arse off to bring up six kids didn't sponge off the state once.
I'm Trash


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> I was about to edit my post. Because I genuinely did not think I would be offending people. Just for a bit of info for you all, my husband to be and I are currently looking to buy a house and we looked at one that was right next to a council estate.


So what. That does not excuse what you said.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> So to my question in a previous thread.
> 
> Would you mind if we all call you Council Trash when you move in? x


I said we looked at it, and it would have benn our own house, not council owned, but we are not buying that house.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> I was about to edit my post. Because I genuinely did not think I would be offending people. Just for a bit of info for you all, my husband to be and I are currently looking to buy a house and we looked at one that was right next to a council estate.


What do ya want a medal!! you have proved already that you see things through rose tinted glasses so am not surprised by this statement tbh from your original post about this poor women who has not even been able to defend herself on here I thought u were a bit of a snob who looked down her nose at others and I was right!!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

But would you mind if people called you " council trash" if you lived there is my question? 

It's not nice to be judged and as a human being im sure if the "shoe was on the other foot" you would not like it!!


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

If I was trashy then yes I would be ok with people saying it.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

blackjack11 said:


> If I was trashy then yes I would be ok with people saying it.


Actually going by comments and the way you view the world I would definitely put you in the category of trash - in actual fact I would put you in the black bin - not even worthy of a recycle. I am mad and fuming.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

blackjack11 said:


> If I was trashy then yes I would be ok with people saying it.


How do you know she is? just because yr friend told ya?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

What the hell is trashi?
Would these people see themselves that way?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

trashi must be close to tashi cos I am now going to close this until it can be moderated


----------

